# Flame color changes?



## NinaBella (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a ventless gas fireplace which recently had a change in flame color. When first lit, areas that were normally all blue, were blue with yellow flickers. I was told this was ok. But about 8 hours later, I noticed the flames had all connected and had a blue outline. There was also a sewer-like smell in the room. I immediately turned the fireplace off and closed the gas line. What I want to know is, is what did this change in color and appearance mean? I'm terrified to turn it back on, but I'm also freezing.


----------



## jotulguy (Jan 9, 2011)

The first flame color was probably because of air born dust burning off. In my experience any smell coming from a vent free unit is from something in the air. What i mean is if you have done any painting or staining in your house....any where in your house you will get a smell. Also candles are a big contributor to this effect. Do you have either of these 2 things in your home?


----------



## NinaBella (Jan 9, 2011)

No, I don't.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 9, 2011)

When was the last time it was professionally serviced or inspected? If more then 1 yr ago you should have this done. It might just need to be cleaned up and /or have the logs put in correctly.

Ventfree fireplaces are not something I would mess around with.


----------



## NinaBella (Jan 10, 2011)

It's only a year old, but I will definitely take your advice and have someone look at it. Thanks!


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 10, 2011)

i have a vent free heater all it takes is furniture polish, lighted candles or anything that puts a smell in the air.  those heaters are very delicate to this stuff.  pet dander is another on!!

bob


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 12, 2011)

make sure you have a co detector in your home. remember CO is odorless. and that can kill you.


----------

